
Intern at VW AI research for 1mo: deep learning, robotics, Oktoberfest - shesamodel
http://argmax.ai/#dlrc
======
fmax30
Deep learning robotics, sounds interesting. What kind of a skill set are you
guys looking for?

~~~
shesamodel
Prior exposure to machine learning, robotics, Python/Tensorflow is a plus, but
the idea is to learn many skills along the road.

